# Invitation



## Daniele

Naturally if some brother for vacation and visit went to Catania Sicily, I would be honored to know him and invite him to my little lodge.

Sent from my DIG-L01 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Howard Giang

Daniele said:


> Naturally if some brother for vacation and visit went to Catania Sicily, I would be honored to know him and invite him to my little lodge.
> 
> Sent from my DIG-L01 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Hi Daniele, that is very nice of you to want to have interaction with another Freemasons. I am not yet a Freemason; however if I were a Mason, I would be cautioned on meeting anyone unless he can be verified. Again, I never thought of Masonry is disliked to many people when I searched for answers to various accusations especially from betrayal of ex-Masons that held very high degrees like 32 to 90. It kind of discouraging for me to petition to join from a perspective of benefits-cost ratio. There are benefits and liabilities for me to be considered. Will benefits out weigh liabilities just for mostly in the interest of spiritual path toward salvation? I am pondering on that (should I embark on this journey) almost everyday.


----------



## goomba

Howard Giang said:


> Hi Daniele, that is very nice of you to want to have interaction with another Freemasons. I am not yet a Freemason; however if I were a Mason, I would be cautioned on meeting anyone unless he can be verified. Again, I never thought of Masonry is disliked to many people when I searched for answers to various accusations especially from betrayal of ex-Masons that held very high degrees like 32 to 90. It kind of discouraging for me to petition to join from a perspective of benefits-cost ratio. There are benefits and liabilities for me to be considered. Will benefits out weigh liabilities just for mostly in the interest of spiritual path toward salvation? I am pondering on that (should I embark on this journey) almost everyday.



Be very skeptical of those claiming degrees above 32.  Also be very skeptical of those who are obsessed with degree numbers and use it as proof of anything.


----------



## CLewey44

Bill Schnoebelen is likely who this "32-90 degree Mason" that is mentioned. He is a clown that joined about every single religion or group at some time and claims to be the highest ranking in all of them before finding Jesus. Maybe he did find a stable religious system but he also likes to talk about it a lot to be so ashamed of it. From my findings, the least thing he was of all the 'hats' he wore was a Freemason. He was way more into vampire, Satanism, witchcraft etc.


----------



## Howard Giang

goomba said:


> Be very skeptical of those claiming degrees above 32.  Also be very skeptical of those who are obsessed with degree numbers and use it as proof of anything.


Hi Goomba, I tend to be skeptical and dismissed all if no most of non-Mason accusations or allegations. However, it is difficult to dismiss someone who was a former member with higher degrees of knowledge especially they quoted straight out from Holy Scriptures which I am not a Christian or theologian, so I am lacking of knowledge and interpretation to dismiss but rather er on caution.


----------



## goomba

www.masonicinfo.com/schnoebelen.htm

I'm not going to debate the "high degrees".  Read this site and it will explain it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard Giang

CLewey44 said:


> Bill Schnoebelen is likely who this "32-90 degree Mason" that is mentioned. He is a clown that joined about every single religion or group at some time and claims to be the highest ranking in all of them before finding Jesus. Maybe he did find a stable religious system but he also likes to talk about it a lot to be so ashamed of it. From my findings, the least thing he was of all the 'hats' he wore was a Freemason. He was way more into vampire, Satanism, witchcraft etc.


Hi CLewey44,
I recalled that I watched one of his YouTube videos. Dr. Bill S. was one of the ex-Masons. He appeared to be very knowledgeable of what he revealed. His achievements are remarkable, and I had to admit I am impressed and admired his accomplishments; however I was upset about one of his allegations that Freemasons sexually abused children at home and in Lodge. He explained why and support his claims. I was kind of skeptical at first, but what if he was telling the truth since Freemasonry is not protesting to that. It is a crime against children. It bad on many levels; however, I also doubt his claims by questioning my own intellectual reasoning of like why children are needed to be in the Lodge. On the other hand, I cannot argue against his allegations because I would not know what is going on at a Freemason’s home. I thought Freemason’s goal is to be virtue and moral by performing good works and charitable that can be redeemed toward salvation.


----------



## Howard Giang

goomba said:


> www.masonicinfo.com/schnoebelen.htm
> 
> I'm not going to debate the "high degrees".  Read this site and it will explain it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks Goomba for the information. I have to say wow! He was introduced as a doctor Schnoebelen on his YouTube videos. It is interesting that he can gather information and present quite well. I was some what believed him. Okay, let’s say, if his accomplishments were exaggerated, then were his information are still be corrected?  
Another words, could there be someone (they) had accomplished those knowledge and credentials and passing those information along to him? Is that a possibility? He just absorbed those information and made them his own. If he is accused of being a liar then I don’t know who can be truthful anymore since everyone can lie. I think a lot of people thought he was sincere and truthful.


----------



## goomba

http://americanloons.blogspot.com/2012/09/351-michael-schwartz.html?m=1

You don't believe anyone now because Bill lied?  He's a crazy liar who will say what he thinks all make him money.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard Giang

goomba said:


> http://americanloons.blogspot.com/2012/09/351-michael-schwartz.html?m=1
> 
> You don't believe anyone now because Bill lied?  He's a crazy liar who will say what he thinks all make him money.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Well, I should not have said I am no longer believe in anyone. It will hard to function if I don’t trust anyone anymore. Yes, after I evaluated the information from the link that you provided, I am more bold on convincing information now than ever. Thanks for providing the link. It does make sense that it is impossible to achieve and be involved in so many organizations and school within a short period of time. It is kind of like saying a person can become a physician, a lawyer, and an engineer in about 10 years. I was interested in his information instead of his credentials, so I thought he is an expert like a college professor. 
How about another ex-Mason also from Wisconsin- a 32-degree? I think his name is John. Is he truthful? He information kind of inline with Bill.


----------



## Glen Cook

Howard Giang said:


> Well, I should not have said I am no longer believe in anyone. It will hard to function if I don’t trust anyone anymore. Yes, after I evaluated the information from the link that you provided, I am more bold on convincing information now than ever. Thanks for providing the link. It does make sense that it is impossible to achieve and be involved in so many organizations and school within a short period of time. It is kind of like saying a person can become a physician, a lawyer, and an engineer in about 10 years. I was interested in his information instead of his credentials, so I thought he is an expert like a college professor.
> How about another ex-Mason also from Wisconsin- a 32-degree? I think his name is John. Is he truthful? He information kind of inline with Bill.



You give too much credence to the 32 degree. In the  US, it can be obtained by sitting through a few days (or less) of the degrees. Depending on timing, it can be accomplished within four months of being initiated. Indeed, I did so. 

To borrow from another post, be sceptical of those who claim status based on degree numbers.


----------



## goomba

Those people who claim degrees are rank forget about us poor York Rite guys. I mean we don't number ours. Are we even important?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard Giang

Glen Cook said:


> You give too much credence to the 32 degree. In the  US, it can be obtained by sitting through a few days (or less) of the degrees. Depending on timing, it can be accomplished within four months of being initiated. Indeed, I did so.
> 
> To borrow from another post, be sceptical of those who claim status based on degree numbers.


Thanks judge Cook, 
Since obtaining 32 degrees can be done as a few days to 4 months, is it possible that Bill S. was able to achieve what he claimed? I am confused. He even said that “low degrees are there to be spiritual drained and Masonry took a lot of money out of them” or something like that. I am not yet a Mason, so I would not know how high or low status of degree works.


----------



## Howard Giang

goomba said:


> Those people who claim degrees are rank forget about us poor York Rite guys. I mean we don't number ours. Are we even important?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I don’t know because I am not yet a Mason; however, I think degree must have some kind of important. For example, John S. said “every Shriner is a Master Mason, but every MM is not a Shriner” I am paraphrasing of something like that.
From a non-Mason point of view, a higher degree can be that this person had obtained more knowledge from the Bible and more experience in performing rituals and rites that can be considered like a senior of a Lodge.


----------



## Glen Cook

Howard Giang said:


> I don’t know because I am not yet a Mason; however, I think degree must have some kind of important. For example, John S. said “every Shriner is a Master Mason, but every MM is not a Shriner” I am paraphrasing of something like that.
> From a non-Mason point of view, a higher degree can be that this person had obtained more knowledge from the Bible and more experience in performing rituals and rites that can be considered like a senior of a Lodge.


The Shrine imparts no Masonic knowledge. None. It doesn’t quote from the Bible.
The AASR only makes limited reference to the Bible in the US. It does survey a variety of philosophies and religious teachings.
As you note, you are coming from a non Mason view.


----------



## CLewey44

Howard, you say that you are not a mason "yet". If you have these sort of doubts about child molestation, animal sacrifice, 99 degrees or whatever, and I've told others this before, then I would highly suggest that Freemasonry is probably NOT for you. I think you've romanticized it in some sort of macabre way that it's a mixture of Eyes Wide Shut and an Anton LaVey spiritual conference.


----------



## Howard Giang

Glen Cook said:


> The Shrine is imparts no Masonic knowledge. None. It doesn’t quote from the Bible.
> The AASR only makes limited reference to the Bible in the US. It does survey a variety of philosophies and religious teachings.
> As yo note, you are coming from a non Mason view.


When I referred to the Bible, I was referring to KJV Masonic Bible not a Christian Bible. I am not a devoted Christian. I have not really read from page to page from the Old or New Testiment Christian Bible but only checking referencing sources and verses. 
I like the concept of “survey a variety of philosophies and religious teachings” as it might fit well for me. My philosophy and beliefs in Devine Plans and Devine Outcomes are inclusive not exclusive.


----------



## Howard Giang

CLewey44 said:


> Howard, you say that you are not a mason "yet". If you have these sort of doubts about child molestation, animal sacrifice, 99 degrees or whatever, and I've told others this before, then I would highly suggest that Freemasonry is probably NOT for you. I think you've romanticized it in some sort of macabre way that it's a mixture of Eyes Wide Shut and an Anton LaVey spiritual conference.


CLewey44, in fact, you are wrong about me. I don’t believe Masonry practices child abuse anywhere, so I said I was upset at Bill when he made that accusation to Masonry even though I am not a Mason. 
I am not a baptized Christian that might be considered incompatible with Freemasonry. While I was searching for information to dismiss certain allegations against Masonry, I found that Caidaism religion was founded based on Masonic teachings just like other religions. The founders of Caodaism were Freemasons from the Grand Lodge of the Philippine. They were recruited from French during the late 1800s. The interesting part is that the founders were Roman Catholic before Caodaism was formed. Most Vietnamese are R.C. Anyhow, Caodai has more than 2M members and is growing. I consider myself a Taoism but not traditional Taoism. A devoted Taoism would suggest that I have not practiced Taoism correctly, and I would agree.
If you think Freemasonry is not right for me then you entitled to your opinion. We differ on that.


----------



## LK600

Glen Cook said:


> To borrow from another post, be sceptical of those who claim status based on degree numbers.


----------



## CLewey44

Howard Giang said:


> CLewey44, in fact, you are wrong about me. I don’t believe Masonry practices child abuse anywhere, so I said I was upset at Bill when he made that accusation to Masonry even though I am not a Mason.
> I am not a baptized Christian that might be considered incompatible with Freemasonry. While I was searching for information to dismiss certain allegations against Masonry, I found that Caidaism religion was founded based on Masonic teachings just like other religions. The founders of Caodaism were Freemasons from the Grand Lodge of the Philippine. They were recruited from French during the late 1800s. The interesting part is that the founders were Roman Catholic before Caodaism was formed. Most Vietnamese are R.C. Anyhow, Caodai has more than 2M members and is growing. I consider myself a Taoism but not traditional Taoism. A devoted Taoism would suggest that I have not practiced Taoism correctly, and I would agree.
> If you think Freemasonry is not right for me then you entitled to your opinion. We differ on that.



You can be a Taoist and be a Mason for sure. It's certainly not limited, in my view, to Christianity, Islam and Judaism.


----------



## Glen Cook

Howard Giang said:


> When I referred to the Bible, I was referring to KJV Masonic Bible not a Christian Bible. I am not a devoted Christian. .


ummm, the KJV isn’t a Christian Bible???  It is rather the accepted Christian Bible.


----------



## Glen Cook

Howard Giang said:


> CLewey44, in fact, you are wrong about me. I don’t believe Masonry practices child abuse anywhere, so I said I was upset at Bill when he made that accusation to Masonry even though I am not a Mason.
> I am not a baptized Christian that might be considered incompatible with Freemasonry. While I was searching for information to dismiss certain allegations against Masonry, I found that Caidaism religion was founded based on Masonic teachings just like other religions. The founders of Caodaism were Freemasons from the Grand Lodge of the Philippine. They were recruited from French during the late 1800s. The interesting part is that the founders were Roman Catholic before Caodaism was formed. Most Vietnamese are R.C. Anyhow, Caodai has more than 2M members and is growing. I consider myself a Taoism but not traditional Taoism. A devoted Taoism would suggest that I have not practiced Taoism correctly, and I would agree.
> If you think Freemasonry is not right for me then you entitled to your opinion. We differ on that.


1.  Where do you get your information that Caodism was based on Masonic teachings or that the founders were Freemasons in the Philippines? 
2.  Where do you get your information that most other religions were founded on Masonic teachings? 
3. Where do you get your information that Vietnam is predominantly RC rather than Buddhist? 
4. About five minutes of research would show that English speaking Freemasonry does not require one to be Christian. Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Glen Cook

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks judge Cook,
> Since obtaining 32 degrees can be done as a few days to 4 months, is it possible that Bill S. was able to achieve what he claimed? I am confused. He even said that “low degrees are there to be spiritual drained and Masonry took a lot of money out of them” or something like that. I am not yet a Mason, so I would not know how high or low status of degree works.


I said one can become a 32 within four months of becoming a Mason. As no state GL has 90 degrees, that would either be a lie or he was a member of a clandestine group. 

I don’t know what low degrees are. I don’t know what that sentence even  means it is so poorly constructed. That said, I find Freemasonry to be quite inexpensive. For many Lodges, annual dues are the cost of a pair good running shoes, and less than a Starbucks coffee per day. I do not view Freemasory as a spiritual path.


----------



## Howard Giang

CLewey44 said:


> You can be a Taoist and be a Mason for sure. It's certainly not limited, in my view, to Christianity, Islam and Judaism.


Thanks CLewey44, religiously, I don’t have any issue. In my heart I knew I can be a good Mason because I believe in a God and worship God.


----------



## Howard Giang

Glen Cook said:


> 1.  Where do you get your information that Caodism was based on Masonic teachings or that the founders were Freemasons in the Philippines?
> 2.  Where do you get your information that most other religions were founded on Masonic teachings?
> 3. Where do you get your information that Vietnam is predominantly RC rather than Buddhist?
> 4. About five minutes of research would show that English speaking Freemasonry does not require one to be Christian. Where did you get that idea?


1) I googled caodaist and freemasonry.
http://www.themasons.org.nz/ruahine/march13/dao.pdf
2) Caodaist, Mormonism, Scientology, and other Orders and Lodges of Fraternities including college fraternities.
3) Actually, I was comparing Catholic versus Non-Catholic Christian denomination. If we to evaluate basesd on “religious institutions” exclusively, Catholic is predominant based on the system of identifiable. Yet, it is true that when asking what religion a person with given only limited choices of major religions like Buddhist, Catholic, or Islam, most Vietnameses would identify as Buddhist. I would too. The majority population of Vietnameses observe  or practice 3 main influence called “Tam Giao”; Taoism, Confucianism, and Buddhism. However, if you were to evaluate among these 3 categories in term of religious institution with hierarchy positions, Caodaist and Catholic are predominant in and outside of Vietnam. It is hard to explain with typing on an iPhone, but both Caidaist and Catholic are a threat to Vietnamese government. If not they will. I googled all my information. 
4) I don’t think I have ever said a person must be a Christian to be a Mason. I don’t know that. I went on Amazon to buy a used KJV Masonic Bible (light blue color). It is very much part of Christian Bible. Anyhow, you should be telling that. You know more about Freemasonry than I am. John S. 32 degrees ex-Mason claimed that Catholic cannot be a Mason. I was just referred information from certain sources. I don’t make up information. If it is my opinion on anything, I would notify as in my opinion and not fact. 

Judge Cook, I have a really good question. Do you want me to be a Freemason?


----------



## Howard Giang

Glen Cook said:


> I said one can become a 32 within four months of becoming a Mason. As no state GL has 90 degrees, that would either be a lie or he was a member of a clandestine group.
> 
> I don’t know what low degrees are. I don’t know what that sentence even  means it is so poorly constructed. That said, I find Freemasonry to be quite inexpensive. For many Lodges, annual dues are the cost of a pair good running shoes, and less than a Starbucks coffee per day. I do not view Freemasory as a spiritual path.


Goomba provided a link that explains that Bill accomplishments don’t make sense. I think 90 degrees was a mockery of from crawling to walking upright. I don’t view Freemasonry as a religious institution but rather a religious fraternity that can be an alternative to all religions exclusively. We might basically saying the same thing.


----------



## Glen Cook

The link disputes the majority of your statements, other than that a number of the founders were members of differing branches of Freemasonry. It was interesting. 

You assert without foundation that most other religions were founded on Masonic teachings. However, you then name only three modern era faiths, and err as to each. 

You appear to agree that most Vietnamese are not Catholic. 

You started: “I am not a baptized Christian that might be considered incompatible with Freemasonry.”  

The Masonic version of the KJV just adds some non-scriptural pages about the fraternity and for signatures. I think we are in agreement that the KJV is Christian.  

The Catholic Church as an institution does prohibit Freemasonry for its members. I think you can search for discussions in this forum. Local Catholic clerics  may not have a problem with the fraternity.  The fraternity does not prohibit Catholics. 

I can accept that you don’t make things up intentionally. However, I’m not sure you understand all that you read or that your recollection of it is not confused, as seen in the link you provided.  

You are not in my jurisdictions. I have no vote as to whether you should be a Freemason. Further, and perhaps more importantly, I do not know you.  I’ve not even met you. The investigation process requires more than what one reads in a discussion forum.


----------



## Glen Cook

Howard Giang said:


> Goomba provided a link that explains that Bill accomplishments don’t make sense. I think 90 degrees was a mockery of from crawling to walking upright. I don’t view Freemasonry as a religious institution but rather a religious fraternity that can be an alternative to all religions exclusively. We might basically saying the same thing.


I assure you, I do not believe Freemasonry is an alternative to religion.


----------



## Howard Giang

Glen Cook said:


> The link disputes the majority of your statements, other than that a number of the founders were members of differing branches of Freemasonry. It was interesting.
> 
> You assert without foundation that most other religions were founded on Masonic teachings. However, you then name only three modern era faiths, and err as to each.
> 
> You appear to agree that most Vietnamese are not Catholic.
> 
> You started: “I am not a baptized Christian that might be considered incompatible with Freemasonry.”
> 
> The Masonic version of the KJV just adds some non-scriptural pages about the fraternity and for signatures. I think we are in agreement that the KJV is Christian.
> 
> The Catholic Church as an institution does prohibit Freemasonry for its members. I think you can search for discussions in this forum. Local Catholic clerics  may not have a problem with the fraternity.  The fraternity does not prohibit Catholics.
> 
> I can accept that you don’t make things up intentionally. However, I’m not sure you understand all that you read or that your recollection of it is not confused, as seen in the link you provided.
> 
> You are not in my jurisdictions. I have no vote as to whether you should be a Freemason. Further, and perhaps more importantly, I do not know you.  I’ve not even met you. The investigation process requires more than what one reads in a discussion forum.


I am not religious expert. However, I most if not all religions borrowed some symbolic elements from each other e.g an altar, ritual, and funeral rites that can be quite similar to Masonic. 
Most of Vietnameses have an altar in their homes. They were once time being accused of worshipping ancestors. An unknown period of time, they included and incorporated various deities such as various Buddhas, Legends, and Warriors. Many of these followers eventually elevated their deities to the status of Gods. In my opinion, they were not uniformity but rather paramagnetic among themselves. 
Caodaist and Catholic are more uniformity and hierarchical structure.
Anyway, we are basically agreed more than disagreed. 
One thing, Bill 90 degree ex-Mason, he is more sincere than others ex-Mason because you can see a sense of bitterness in them. Now, I think Bill S. may not have been a Freemason because it appears he has no ax to grind against Masonry.


----------



## Glen Cook

Howard Giang said:


> I am not religious expert. However, I most if not all religions borrowed some symbolic elements from each other e.g an altar, ritual, and funeral rites that can be quite similar to Masonic.
> Most of Vietnameses have an altar in their homes. They were once time being accused of worshipping ancestors. An unknown period of time, they included and incorporated various deities such as various Buddhas, Legends, and Warriors. Many of these followers eventually elevated their deities to the status of Gods. In my opinion, they were not uniformity but rather paramagnetic among themselves.
> Caodaist and Catholic are more uniformity and hierarchical structure.
> Anyway, we are basically agreed more than disagreed.
> One thing, Bill 90 degree ex-Mason, he is more sincere than others ex-Mason because you can see a sense of bitterness in them. Now, I think Bill S. may not have been a Freemason because it appears he has no ax to grind against Masonry.


You are changing the playing field. You first stated that most other religions were were founded on Masonic teachings. You now state that religions borrowed from one another and can be similar to Masonic ritual. Different issues. 
No, I disagree with the majority of your statements.


----------



## Howard Giang

Glen Cook said:


> You are changing the playing field. You first stated that most other religions were were founded on Masonic teachings. You now state that religions borrowed from one another and can be similar to Masonic ritual. Different issues.
> No, I disagree with the majority of your statements.


I accepted your disagreement. 
Again, I cannot refer to most religions that formed before 1717. I had to refer to religions formed after Masonry. If I referred to religions that formed before 1717 then Masonic elements may be borrowed from other religions.


----------



## Glen Cook

Howard Giang said:


> ?... If I referred to religions that formed before 1717 then Masonic elements may be borrowed from other religions.



Why did you pick 1717?


----------



## Howard Giang

Glen Cook said:


> I assure you, I do not believe Freemasonry is an alternative to religion.


Individually our beliefs are subjective in nature. It is collectively are more important and inline. In fact, your belief does coincide with John S. 32 degree ex-Mason. He said he had a definitive truth. I don’t know but if there is a probability that he is right then you also could be right that Freemasonry is indeed not an alternative but rather Catholicism probably is. I am still not sure. You have to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Howard Giang

M


Glen Cook said:


> Why did you pick 1717?


My research and study showed that Freemasonry Grand Lodge was formed 1717 in England; however, I think it found earlier than that. Even so, most religions that I referred to were formed after 1700. Islam were founded in 500 after Christianity. I am not sure the exact date. Again I don’t know much more than you, and I accept learning from you and others.


----------



## goomba

This is a ball of crazy. Feels like we're being had. As they say on Shark Tank, I'm out.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook

Howard Giang said:


> Individually our beliefs are subjective in nature. It is collectively are more important and inline. In fact, your belief does coincide with John S. 32 degree ex-Mason. He said he had a definitive truth. I don’t know but if there is a probability that he is right then you also could be right that Freemasonry is indeed not an alternative but rather Catholicism probably is. I am still not sure. You have to convince me otherwise.


No.  My belief in no way coincides with that person’s beliefs. He asserts Freemasonry is incompatible with Christianity, and puts forth various lies to support this.  I believe Christianity is compatible with Freemasonry, and do not lie.  Opposite views. This would be an example of your difficulty understanding what you read. To be fair, much of what you write I do not understand. 

My statement was that I do not believe Freemasonry is an alternative to religion, contrary to your assertion that we were in agreement on this issue. I really do not need to convince you of my belief.


----------



## Warrior1256

goomba said:


> Be very skeptical of those claiming degrees above 32. Also be very skeptical of those who are obsessed with degree numbers and use it as proof of anything.





CLewey44 said:


> Bill Schnoebelen is likely who this "32-90 degree Mason" that is mentioned. He is a clown that joined about every single religion or group at some time and claims to be the highest ranking in all of them before finding Jesus.





Glen Cook said:


> To borrow from another post, be sceptical of those who claim status based on degree numbers.


Absolutely!


goomba said:


> Those people who claim degrees are rank forget about us poor York Rite guys. I mean we don't number ours. Are we even important?


Lol...I know what you mean.


----------



## Warrior1256

Glen Cook said:


> ummm, the KJV isn’t a Christian Bible??? It is rather the accepted Christian Bible.


Uh, yep....that's what I was taught.


Glen Cook said:


> As no state GL has 90 degrees, that would either be a lie or he was a member of a clandestine group.


Absolutely!


----------



## dfreybur

goomba said:


> This is a ball of crazy. Feels like we're being had. As they say on Shark Tank, I'm out.



Exactly.  It takes a lot for me to ad someone to my Ignore list on this forum, but having a small number of accounts in my list makes the forum experience much better.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

dfreybur said:


> Exactly.  It takes a lot for me to ad someone to my Ignore list on this forum, but having a small number of accounts in my list makes the forum experience much better.



LOL!


----------



## Thanh Chau

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> LOL!



LMAO


----------

